# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 10 >  tuyển nam nữ phục vụ quán ăn Đài Loan

## ninhhanoi

*ĐÀI LOAN ĐƠN HÀNG PHỤC VỤ QUÁN ĂN*

ĐƠN HÀNG ĐÀI LOAN NGÀY 30/05/2017

BẢNG YÊU CẦU CÔNG VIỆC
THÔNG TIN NHÀ MÀY
Tên nhà máy Tấy Bắc
Địa điểm Lâm Khẩu- Đài Bắc 
Thời hạn hợp đồng 03 năm

ĐIỀU KIỆN TUYỂN 
Số lượng/ giới tinh 15 nam+ 03 nữ Hôn nhân Ko yêu cầu 
Tuổi 20~35 Học lực Cấp 3
Chiều cao nam165/ nữ 155 Ngoại ngữ Cơ bản 
Cân nặng Nam 60/ Nữ 50 Lấy đi lại? có
Nhà máy có Vn chưa? Có, nhà máy chủ tốt Y/c KN không? Không
Yêu cầu khác Tuyệt đối không hút thuốc, cam kết hút thuốc phát hiện sẽ cho về nước
Không lấy lao động viêm gan A, B

NỘI DUNG CÔNG VIỆC
Sản phẩm của nhà máy Thực phẩm, đồ ăn lẩu (xem web)
Làm thêm Làm thêm rất tốt
Tháng 03~08 ít làm thêm tiền làm thêm khoảng 9000 đài/ tháng
Tháng 09~02 nhiều làm thêm, tiền làm thêm khoảng12.000 đài/ tháng 
Nội dung công việc Công nhân thao tác, luân ca theo yêu cầu. 
Lương trung bình 20008
Ăn ở và chi phí khác 2500 đài/ tháng, cấp 2 bữa ngày đi làm, (điện, nước trả theo thực tế)
Tiết kiệm năm 1: 2000đài/ tháng
Năm 2 ~3: 4000 đài/ tháng
Dự kiến xuất cảnh T6
Thời gian y/c cấp form 30.05 tuyển trực tiếp
Ngày thông báo tuyển 06.06.2017

PHÍ ĐI 5.100$
$Link$

*Liên Hệ:*_A.Ninh 09434.10186 -0963.403.357_

----------

